# Cleaning Hex Logic pads



## Owensy

Hi 

What is the best way to clean Hex Logic pads after being used with my DA? Or do people not recommend cleaning them and just to discard them after use?... 

Thanks 

Stephen


----------



## Jem

I put mine in the washing machine :thumbs: DO NOT tumble dry them though as the fluffy side of the Velcro comes off.


----------



## Clyde

As above, Alex at elite care car suggested sticking them in the washing machine.


----------



## VenomUK

How offten should you do this?
1, after every use
2, every 2-3 uses
3, 4-6 uses?


----------



## suspal

good practice after every use or use fairy liquid under a tap or universal pad washer


----------



## Shinyvec

I wash my pads after every use and drop them into a bucket full of Pad Cleaner and this helps to dissolve polishes etc. If there is anything left after the soak I then spray them with Chem Guys Pad Cleaner or put them straight into the washing machine and wash the same way as I do cloths and towels


----------



## Stevesuds

suspal said:


> good practice after every use or use fairy liquid under a tap or universal pad washer


Used this method today after my first go with a DA and worked a treat. In the airing cupboard now drying out


----------



## VenomUK

Well I cleaned mine after use just to make sure and didn't think it was good leaving product on it to dry. Turned out it was the right thing to do.


----------



## Tank.

On the job, mike phillips suggests using a terry towel in the palm of your hand, over the pad and run the machine to give it a clean to get through the car, one finished the job i stick mine in the washing machine, wring out and leave in the airing cupboard to dry


----------



## Audriulis

I always have a bucket with water and any shampoo on hand, and just rub pads on a grit guard after each panel and then back on my DA spin for a few secs. on speed 6 to get rid of all water and its as brand new and ready for the next panel


----------



## derbigofast

through the machine ive never had a problem and it even partially dries them for you


----------



## Lupostef

Wack em in the washing machine after every use mate.


----------



## VenomUK

Do you put any liquid in the washer or not?


----------



## DJ X-Ray

Washing machine for me.After every use


----------



## Wayno

Is it ok to wash them under warm running water and need them to get the polish out then give them a good rinse and then flick them getting the remaining water out?

I've been doing this and then letting them dry naturally at room temp. 

Also, after the first pass and any second passes made how much more polish should I add to the pad for the next area? I've been using 5 dots initially and then 3 dots thereafter.

What are people's views with these queries?


----------



## Sheep

Wayno said:


> Is it ok to wash them under warm running water and need them to get the polish out then give them a good rinse and then flick them getting the remaining water out?


This is totally fine, and probably on the safe side from what I've gathered. you can use cleaners and machines to wash the pads out, so hands is perfectly safe.



Wayno said:


> I've been doing this and then letting them dry naturally at room temp.


Also totally safe.



Wayno said:


> Also, after the first pass and any second passes made how much more polish should I add to the pad for the next area? I've been using 5 dots initially and then 3 dots thereafter.
> 
> What are people's views with these queries?


I've heard it's different for different types of polish. Deminishing abbrasives just need 3-4 pea sized dots for a section, while SMAT polishes need the pad primed first, by adding a thin, even coat of polsih to the face of the pad, followed by a 2 pea sized dots. Might be worth checking what type of polish it is you're using to see which process works best for you.

Also, you'll need to clean up the pad for deminishing abbrassives as it can become clogged before a car is done. I've done it by wiping with a MF one I feel it's too wet (usually after 4-5 sections). Apparently you can brush it as well, but not sure how this will get wet polish out of a pad. If someone could chime in to help, that would be great. I'm not sure how you maintain the pads with SMAT polishes.


----------



## Mpv2k3

If putting pads in the washing machine.....what setting? Temp etc


----------



## FallenAngel

On a low heat, max 40C better on 30C. Lower spin cyle, liquid detergent and air dry. Finished


----------



## FrontRowForward

Just the thread I needed, its clarified a couple of things. Cheers.


----------



## -Ash-ST

How long do pads last. I've just brought Chem guys and I would wash them on a lower temp in the washing machine then air dry them on the radiators for example. 
After time my megs pads split so keeping an eye on this


----------



## AllenF

I always use the wife to clean them.
She cost me a lot more than the washing thingy box that I can't work ( I can't even open the bloody door... rammed computers. )


----------



## footfistart

I wash mine by hand in warm soapy water and then spin dry them on the DA and leave them to air dry and they are like new again.


----------



## Demetrios72

suspal said:


> good practice after every use or use fairy liquid under a tap or universal pad washer


This :thumb:


----------



## 318

Random query; what would you do if you spotted some mould inside the pads? Left in a damp spot for way too long.

318


----------



## AllenF

Bin it get a new one.
There is a possibility of it exploding leaving a nasty clean up job of foam shrapnel.
Believe me when a pad let's go it lets go big time in style


----------



## Patch234

I just run them under a tap, agitate with hand and leave to air dry! That's it


----------



## 318

I tried to bleach the hell out of one today to see and it turned from porclain white to vomit yellow...... Not looking good. Will wash, dry and run it for laughs and report back.

318


----------



## Manson23

i usually just use a small amount of washing up liquid and wash them in the sink, using my thumbs to work out the polish which has built up. Then leave to air dry!


----------



## fozzy

Wet them through, rub fairy liquid in and rinse well, job done


----------

